# It seems the BFD Para EQ is in 8hz steps?



## laing94 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm a couple steps behind most people, as I don't yet have an SPL meter and haven't run REW. I intend to do both of these things. However, I did buy a used BFD and install it tonight, and was playing around with it. After setting the input level in bypass mode, I started messing with the manual parametric EQ, and it seems to jump 8hz in frequency, so that I can't adjust any finer than that. 

So, three questions:

1. Is that true, or am I mistaken?

2. If it is true, is the only way to input "custom" frequencies through MIDI from REW?

3. If not, how do you input frequencies manually (sans MIDI) from REW?

Thanks! 

Nathan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Laing!

The BFD’s frequency settings are not continuous, as you’d find with an analog parametric EQ. They are set at 1/60-octave intervals – i.e., 60 frequency stops per octave. This translates to a total of 131 frequency stops between 20-90 Hz, the typical subwoofer range. The frequency stops are the only ones available; there is no provision for “custom” frequencies. Not that there is any need – the 1/60-octave resolution is more than adequate.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tythebigd (Jul 22, 2009)

You can fine tune using the button that is just below the frequency button. Say you want to input 37 hz. You would go to 40hz and then use the fine adjustment to do -3.


----------

